# The Beauty of Lepidoptera



## Overread (Aug 1, 2020)

These first two photos confused me and show  (as identified by others) a Spectacle (Abrostola tripartita) moth, one which if I'd photographed from the front, I might have shown its distinctive curved patterns on its forewing/shoulders which gives it its common name. 
The book also shows it as a much more muted moth, whilst as you can see above its a riot of colours. 

















And now we have a Peppered Moth (Biston betularia), which can easily be seen as to how it likely got its name with that speckled back. In the background of the second shot of this moth you can see an edge of green which is some of the egg trays that I've used inside the trap which the moths will often perch and hide upon during the night. 












A step up in size for a hawk moth, this is a Pine Hawkmoth (Hyloicus pinastri). I  am always pleased to get some of the bigger hawk moths in the trap and was especially pleased to get a photo of this one as on the day he was particularly active (it was a warm night and morning so many of the moths were very active). In fact this moth was so active in general that it would not let go of the pencil which I'd used to tease it out of the trap (where it had already had a good few attempts to fly around inside). 












Finally we have a Mother of Pearl (Pleuroptya ruralis) which is a tricky moth which, because of its size, is often thought to be a macro moth, but is actually classified as a micro moth - an order of moths that are much smaller (typically). I've seen them in the past with a much more pearl colouring and thus this one threw me for a while because of its much more yellow hue. 



All taken with a Canon 7D and Sigmar 70mm f2.8 macro lens. Any comments/thoughts/critiques are most welcome on these moths.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 1, 2020)

I always enjoy researching and identifying creatures I've photographed the species of which I 'm unsure.

Well, I used to until I lost my Collins Complete Guide to British Insects that is.  Fantastic book for this purpose and an ID starting point and I'm damned if I know what I've done with it.

Lovely detailed set of the species you have obtained too.


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 1, 2020)

Nice set and it's such a beauty I just may name my first daughter Lepidoptera.


Well, on second thought.


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 1, 2020)

Very good set......


----------



## Donde (Aug 2, 2020)

Very good set and impressive macro performance.


----------



## Jeff G (Aug 2, 2020)

Gorgeous shots!


----------



## davholla (Aug 14, 2020)

Very nice - how did you get them from the trap on that surface.  I always photograph them on the egg box to stop them from escaping


----------



## Overread (Aug 15, 2020)

Space Face said:


> I always enjoy researching and identifying creatures I've photographed the species of which I 'm unsure.
> 
> Well, I used to until I lost my Collins Complete Guide to British Insects that is.  Fantastic book for this purpose and an ID starting point and I'm damned if I know what I've done with it.
> 
> Lovely detailed set of the species you have obtained too.



Many thanks! If you want to ID moths I'd recommend getting a copy of the Field Guide to the Moths of Great Britain and Ireland: Third Edition by Paul Waring and Martin Townsend. It's one of the best guides for moths. 



davholla said:


> Very nice - how did you get them from the trap on that surface.  I always photograph them on the egg box to stop them from escaping



I do lose some/many in the transfer. If you get at them early in the morning after they've settled for the night then many will be somewhat lethargic and thus easily transferred from egg box to a flat surface. Sometimes you have to use a pencil to tease one off when the box is covered; otherwise a simple flick of the finger on the back of the box will knock most off and onto a surface.


----------



## Donde (Aug 26, 2020)

Beautiful. I wish my macros were that sharp.


----------

